# Veritas Router Plane



## Howie

dbray, I bought this tool about 3 months ago along with the inlay tool and different sized cutters. 
I agree with your 5 stars,this thing is amazingly easy to use.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

+1 It's my favorite too for tenon adjusting, too! Very easy to add sub bases for oddball tasks.


----------



## ic3ss

I've had my eye on this one for a while, just not gotten there yet. I plan on using it to clean up after the dado stack. I didn't know they had an inlay tool for it. Nice review, thanks.

wayne


----------



## dbray45

Wayne - This tool for me, will largely replace my dado blades.


----------



## bluejazz

Yep, you can either make the whole joint by hand with maybe a handsaw, chisels and this tool or clean up after the tablesaw. Either way, you will likely have the truest dados, rabbets, or tenons you ever made.


----------



## Everett1

Ups is actually delivering this to me today! Can't wait


----------



## dbray45

For being a simple tool, there are a lot of things going on to make it work. I did polish all of the blades (bought all of the american sizes) with an 8000 grit water stone.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Did yours make perfectly flat bottoms out of the box?

I have one or two irons that had a slightly deeper cut on one side or the other.

If you get any, it's an easy tune… Simply get two parallel blocks of wood, maybe 2"x 8"-10" x 3/4". Face frame scraps work great. Place them on edge, one on each side of a sharpening stone. Place the assembled plane on the blocks and lower the iron down to the stone. Side the plane around enough to make a small microbevel all across the bottom tip of the iron. The INSIDE (away from tip) line of the microbevel is where your face bevel should be ground. File or regrind the face of the iron to match the line, and hone.

When corrected, the cutting edge may appear to be slightly skewed, but it will cut beautifully flat overlapping passes.


----------



## dbray45

I polished my irons with an 8000 grit stone. The irons that I have used cut flat.


----------



## b2rtch

I do not own this plane but i have used it and just love it.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice tool and good review, they do put out a nice product!


----------



## shelly_b

this is one of the tools that is at the top of my to get list!


----------



## dbray45

It was on the top of my list for a couple years - finally got it and then it waited for the right project for a while. It is one of those tools that you don't need all of the time but when the tasks where it could effectively be used come about - it works really well.

This is a tool that was developed out of need (I suspect) many many years ago and the spinning power tool was supposed to replace it. The spinning power tool (router) is very good at what it does and if the bit works out - like mine did last week - a really nice piece of wood is now kindling and if the bit leaves the chuck, it could be very dangerous. A tool of this quality supercedes power, the spinning bit, and works really well to clean up other tools' messes as an added bonus.


----------



## handystanley

I am looking at getting this plane. My question is open or closed throat?

Thanks!


----------



## dbray45

Closed - see picture above


----------

